# Sierra Road - Webcor King of the mountains ride.



## Francis Cebedo

Tomorrow it is. Anybody doing it?

http://www.sanjoseca.gov/kingofthemountain.html

Twain and I are in. We'll get Bustamove to ride with us. I think the last time I climbed it, I did 29:59. If I beat it by 1 second, I'll be jazzed.

fc


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Twain got a hall pass? :O


----------



## MarkDe

I wish i would have seen this earlier. I would love to have rode this but the registration is closed now :cryin: 
Francios you must know someone to get me in this??


----------



## Francis Cebedo

MarkDe said:


> I wish i would have seen this earlier. I would love to have rode this but the registration is closed now :cryin:
> Francios you must know someone to get me in this??


No man, sorry. I supposed to be in the CEO Challenge category but I'm getting in late too.

fc


----------



## BlackSteel

francois said:


> Tomorrow it is. Anybody doing it?
> 
> http://www.sanjoseca.gov/kingofthemountain.html
> 
> Twain and I are in. We'll get Bustamove to ride with us. I think the last time I climbed it, I did 29:59. If I beat it by 1 second, I'll be jazzed.
> 
> fc


 If you are talking about the "Low Key" climb you did in November, you did it in 29:58 according to their website. My goal is 34:20 without getting a heart attack. I guess we have to be there between 8:15 and 8:45 to get our chips huh?


----------



## MarkDe

francois said:


> No man, sorry. I supposed to be in the CEO Challenge category but I'm getting in late too.
> 
> fc


Good luck Francois !! I am seeing you finish in 29 flat :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo

BlackSteel said:


> If you are talking about the "Low Key" climb you did in November, you did it in 29:58 according to their website. My goal is 34:20 without getting a heart attack. I guess we have to be there between 8:15 and 8:45 to get our chips huh?


Damm, now I got to do 29:57. I'm riding pretty good. But zero timed hillclimbs though.

I heard we can check in from 8am to 9:30. Makes sense since the ride at 10am.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Ok, it's done. Man, what a production. Breakfast and catered lunch! 35 motorcycles present for our police escort. I had to leave before the lunch but it was a good event. Nice day too!

I don't have my official time but it is around 29:30. I beat my record and it's still early in the season so I'm happy.

My bros Derek, Twain and Portola Vince were there. Derek put in the big surge in the beginning to lead me out then he detonated before the left turn.

That climb though... pure pain! 

fc

photo: From my Ibike:


----------



## BlackSteel

*Pictures*

You were right Francis. My pics are too big. I need to download Picassa. I took a picture of the result sheet. I did well. I took 3:39 off my best time so far. What a great day.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

BlackSteel said:


> You were right Francis. My pics are too big. I need to download Picassa. I took a picture of the result sheet. I did well. I took 3:39 off my best time so far. What a great day.


Sweet. You can email me the photo too. [email protected] and I'll resize.

What was my time? Twain's?

fc


----------



## BlackSteel

*29:34 and 29:48*

Francis and Twain. 31:11 Vince.


----------



## rensho

Great job guys. Nice PR FC! Too bad i missed it.


----------



## thinkcooper

How does this climb compare to Bohlman?


----------



## MarkDe

Way to go Francois
619 on the max power :thumbsup:


----------



## JAJAJA

francois said:


> Sweet. You can email me the photo too. [email protected] and I'll resize.
> 
> What was my time? Twain's?
> 
> fc


I didnt go to the after party, is there anyway you can post the image of the results please?


----------



## BlackSteel

*I sent some*



JAJAJA said:


> I didnt go to the after party, is there anyway you can post the image of the results please?


pictures of the results to Francis. I am still trying to make the photos small enough to send to this site. I also published them online....here is the address.....http://web.mac.com/vjcummings/King_of_the_Mountain/Results.html


----------



## twain

Black Steel--thanks so much for posting our times - "29:34 and 29:48 Francis and Twain".
The website doesn't have it yet; thanks so much.

Francis, Derek and I were all together at the start; they rolled away but I fumbled trying to clip in. 
It was absurd how steep it was right from the beginning. I had no idea how to ride this and went all out. Passed Francis early on but heart rate was up to 186. Suddenly, I couldn't feel my hands and had to slow down. Francis eventually motored by and I couldn't respond. Hats off to Francis for keeping a steady rhythm. 
That's pretty much the hardest race i've ever done; never felt comfortable. 176 bpm average heart rate!

Riding down the backside on Calaveras road with Derek and Francis was simply outstanding--absolutely amazing scenery. 

The race was incredibly well organized--we had the full police escort through down town SJ out to Sierra road. At the same time, it was very low-key. Hopefully they'll have it next year.

What a great way to spend a morning. Francis-good luck with your mountain bike race today--you are crazy!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Hats off to Twain for riding after a couple weeks of illness. Still hacking and wheezing but motoring!

fc

Here's some results photos from Blacksteel


----------



## JAJAJA

Thanks for posting the images. 

What a tough climb, zero opportunity for recovery. I got faked out by the spectators at the false summit and basically blew myself up on the second to last pitch, oops.

I am pleased with my result, 26:31. I don't see how I could have come up with any more power. I was at 95%+ of my max HR the whole time. In fact I think my LT might be higher than I previously thought, meh. 

All in all great race, cool police escort, fun little sufferfest. Good swag, particularly the grocery bag.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

JAJAJA said:


> Thanks for posting the images.
> 
> What a tough climb, zero opportunity for recovery. I got faked out by the spectators at the false summit and basically blew myself up on the second to last pitch, oops.
> 
> I am pleased with my result, 26:31. I don't see how I could have come up with any more power. I was at 95%+ of my max HR the whole time. In fact I think my LT might be higher than I previously thought, meh.
> 
> All in all great race, cool police escort, fun little sufferfest. Good swag, particularly the grocery bag.


26:31?? That's fast. Congrats on a great ride. No pre-ride even.

The ride from the city with the motorcade was cool. It's specially good to get all the riders properly warmed up for the punisher.

fc


----------



## twain

Results are posted here:
http://www.milliseconds.com/ResultsQuery.php?varRaceID=1014

Looks like Ted Huang (won it in 21:13) and JAJAJA are both 50 years old. What studs!


----------



## Francis Cebedo

twain said:


> Results are posted here:
> http://www.milliseconds.com/ResultsQuery.php?varRaceID=1014
> 
> Looks like Ted Huang (won it in 21:13) and JAJAJA are both 50 years old. What studs!


21:13. 21:13... Wow. So how fast will the TOC guys go?

fc


----------



## JAJAJA

twain said:


> Results are posted here:
> http://www.milliseconds.com/ResultsQuery.php?varRaceID=1014
> 
> Looks like Ted Huang (won it in 21:13) and JAJAJA are both 50 years old. What studs!



lol it looks like everyone was 50 on saturday!


----------



## BlackSteel

*I'm not 50 yet*

But I am listed at 50 for the race even though I told them I was 49. 
I think Levi could probably climb Sierra in about 16:50. I would guess that 18:00 is more like it on Wednesday.


----------



## bustamove

*Webcor KOM Ride Photos*

I finally find some time to unload the camera with the photos taken from Saturday's KOM Ride. Granted it was a chilly morning, but the sun was shining brightly and we had a police escort from SJ city hall. Below are some of the photos taken during the event.

The city of San Jose and Webcor held a first class event. A complimentary continental style breakfast and a bike corral was provided for all the registered riders.









Francois and Twain get "juiced" up before the ride









There is a lot of effort behind every successful event. Melina is one of the behind-the-scenes event coordinators that makes sure everything comes together and runs smoothly on the day of the event.









Portola Vince joined us for our morning dose of lactic-acid pain


----------



## bustamove

*more photos - part 2*

300 riders registered for this years KOM ride. Last year there were only 100. How did Sierra Road get so popular? Unfortunately, I'm not tall enough to get all 300 riders into the photo.









Alto Velo/Webcor team tour de force









All the riders were safely escorted by SJPD motorcade from city hall to the base of Sierra Road. Is that cool or what?


----------



## bustamove

*more photos - part 3*

Pictures cannot capture the steep ascent of Sierra Road. You just have to get out there yourself one day and experience it for yourself.









Francois and Twain looking happy after their mountain top finish









Eventually, I make it to the top after exploding after the first 200 yards.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Awesome photos here. 
http://cyclefreak7.smugmug.com/gallery/4349843_msCkc#255234261

Who's the mountain biker who took off with the Cat 1's?

fc


----------



## sometimerider

francois said:


> Awesome photos here.
> http://cyclefreak7.smugmug.com/gallery/4349843_msCkc#255234261


Apparently including the famous pink lady - http://cyclefreak7.smugmug.com/gallery/4349843_msCkc#255232600_dRLrC-A-LB


----------



## rensho

Derek, did you get her number?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

rensho said:


> Derek, did you get her number?


Derek's giving her 'the look' before making his rapid acceleration.

fc


----------



## bustamove

777-9311


----------



## bustamove

francois said:


> Derek's giving her 'the look' before making his rapid acceleration.
> 
> fc


I was complimenting on her riding style and getting her digits before I detonated on the hill.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly

francois said:


> Tomorrow it is. Anybody doing it?
> 
> http://www.sanjoseca.gov/kingofthemountain.html
> 
> Twain and I are in. We'll get Bustamove to ride with us. I think the last time I climbed it, I did 29:59. If I beat it by 1 second, I'll be jazzed.
> 
> fc


This looks like it was a great ride. 
Where did the timed part of the climb start on Saturday?


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> This looks like it was a great ride.
> Where did the timed part of the climb start on Saturday?


The timed part starts on Sierra Road when the road pitches up. The end is right before the summit.

fc


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

BlackSteel said:


> But I am listed at 50 for the race even though I told them I was 49..


 Your bicycle racing age is 50 if your 50th birthday is by the end of the calendar year.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 284pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="379"><col style="width: 42pt;" width="56"> <col style="width: 186pt;" width="248"> <col style="width: 56pt;" width="75"> <tbody><tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl27" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" height="19" width="56">Place</td> <td class="xl28" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Name</td> <td class="xl28" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">Total Time</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">1</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ted HUANG</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.4742361111111111E-2" align="right" width="75">21:13.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">2</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Aroussen LAFLAMME</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.507476851851852E-2" align="right" width="75">21:42.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">3</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Kieran SHERLOCK</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.5225115740740742E-2" align="right" width="75">21:55.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">4</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Petro HIZALEV</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.5256250000000001E-2" align="right" width="75">21:58.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">5</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Tim CLARK</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.5363657407407407E-2" align="right" width="75">22:07.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">6</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Rand MILLER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.5900462962962963E-2" align="right" width="75">22:53.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">7</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Chris DALUSIO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.5932291666666664E-2" align="right" width="75">22:56.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">8</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jesus AQUIRRE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6135185185185186E-2" align="right" width="75">23:14.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">9</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Justin LUCKE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6222569444444442E-2" align="right" width="75">23:21.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">10</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Katheryn MATTIS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6258217592592595E-2" align="right" width="75">23:24.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">11</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Tracy COLWELL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6409375E-2" align="right" width="75">23:37.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">12</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Greg MCQUAID</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.645138888888889E-2" align="right" width="75">23:41.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">13</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Steve HEATON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6495023148148148E-2" align="right" width="75">23:45.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">14</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Carl NIELSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6497685185185188E-2" align="right" width="75">23:45.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">15</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Dominic GIAMPAOLO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6544212962962965E-2" align="right" width="75">23:49.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">16</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Geoff DRAKE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6580555555555557E-2" align="right" width="75">23:52.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">17</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Andrew HAMMOND</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6711458333333332E-2" align="right" width="75">24:03.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">18</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ariel HERRMANN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6732291666666666E-2" align="right" width="75">24:05.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">19</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Paul REICHARDT</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6834027777777778E-2" align="right" width="75">24:14.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">20</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Adam GUSKE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.6871875000000001E-2" align="right" width="75">24:17.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">21</td>  <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">James BADIA</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7008680555555555E-2" align="right" width="75">24:29.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">22</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">George SMITH</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7100115740740742E-2" align="right" width="75">24:37.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">23</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Christine THORBURR</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7212037037037036E-2" align="right" width="75">24:47.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">24</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Alex WRUBLESKI</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7216435185185185E-2" align="right" width="75">24:47.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">25</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Greg GOMEZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7258333333333334E-2" align="right" width="75">24:51.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">26</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ben BOURNE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7296064814814816E-2" align="right" width="75">24:54.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">27</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Authur SINYARD</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7299074074074074E-2" align="right" width="75">24:54.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">28</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Kevin SUSCO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7310763888888889E-2" align="right" width="75">24:55.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">29</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Peter CAZALET</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7411689814814814E-2" align="right" width="75">25:04.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">30</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ron LEBARD</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7448263888888888E-2" align="right" width="75">25:07.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">31</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mark LANGE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7472453703703702E-2" align="right" width="75">25:09.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">32</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Victoria BASTIDE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7568287037037035E-2" align="right" width="75">25:17.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">33</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ted JAWORSKI</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7718287037037036E-2" align="right" width="75">25:30.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">34</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Billy CRANE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7775694444444445E-2" align="right" width="75">25:35.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">35</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John ROSIE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7897106481481483E-2" align="right" width="75">25:46.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">36</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Daryl SPANO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7993055555555557E-2" align="right" width="75">25:54.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">37</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Kyle CHUBBUCK</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7995601851851853E-2" align="right" width="75">25:54.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">38</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Tore NAUTA</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.7999884259259257E-2" align="right" width="75">25:55.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">39</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Greg MCPHEETERS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8019560185185184E-2" align="right" width="75">25:56.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">40</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jorg HEINEMANN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8059027777777778E-2" align="right" width="75">26:00.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">41</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Erinne WILLOCK</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8140740740740742E-2" align="right" width="75">26:07.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">42</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Stacy SIMS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8143634259259259E-2" align="right" width="75">26:07.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">43</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Marzuki STEVENS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8210300925925928E-2" align="right" width="75">26:13.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">44</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Janel HOLCOMB</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.832835648148148E-2" align="right" width="75">26:23.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">45</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">James AGGER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8424421296296296E-2" align="right" width="75">26:31.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">46</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jim WERLE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8691087962962965E-2" align="right" width="75">26:54.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">47</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Scott WONG</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8726273148148148E-2" align="right" width="75">26:57.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">48</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Michael WEDDLE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8810532407407408E-2" align="right" width="75">27:05.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">49</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Brian PETERSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8844560185185186E-2" align="right" width="75">27:08.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">50</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John ELGART</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8907754629629629E-2" align="right" width="75">27:13.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">51</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Myles COWHERD</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.8935648148148149E-2" align="right" width="75">27:16.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">52</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Paul SECHRIST</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9099189814814815E-2" align="right" width="75">27:30.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">53</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Patrick BITTAR</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9328819444444447E-2" align="right" width="75">27:50.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">54</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Shin UMEDA</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9410763888888887E-2" align="right" width="75">27:57.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">55</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John FRANKLIN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9534027777777779E-2" align="right" width="75">28:07.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">56</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mike SOODER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9544791666666669E-2" align="right" width="75">28:08.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">57</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">James BEAN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9567939814814816E-2" align="right" width="75">28:10.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">58</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mikhail HAURYLAU</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9599074074074071E-2" align="right" width="75">28:13.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">59</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jerika HUTCHINSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9662731481481482E-2" align="right" width="75">28:18.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">60</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Peter TAPSCOTT</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.967986111111111E-2" align="right" width="75">28:20.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">60</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John TOOR</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.967986111111111E-2" align="right" width="75">28:20.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">62</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Francisco SANCHEZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9777430555555555E-2" align="right" width="75">28:28.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">63</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Greg BECKER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9806250000000001E-2" align="right" width="75">28:31.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">64</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Rodney SANTOS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9845486111111112E-2" align="right" width="75">28:34.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">65</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Galen KONE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9854976851851853E-2" align="right" width="75">28:35.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">66</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Frank ROLLO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9856828703703703E-2" align="right" width="75">28:35.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">67</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Diego VINTIMILLA</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9922916666666669E-2" align="right" width="75">28:41.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">68</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Bobby KADKHODAYAN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9938078703703704E-2" align="right" width="75">28:42.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">69</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John DENSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="1.9940856481481483E-2" align="right" width="75">28:42.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">70</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Corey BRAY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0122106481481484E-2" align="right" width="75">28:58.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">71</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Sam LICCARDO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0129861111111109E-2" align="right" width="75">28:59.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">72</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Kris RISIC</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0155555555555555E-2" align="right" width="75">29:01.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">73</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Christopher BARKER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0291087962962962E-2" align="right" width="75">29:13.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">74</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Rob NERRIE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.029351851851852E-2" align="right" width="75">29:13.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">75</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Matthew BEEBE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0304513888888886E-2" align="right" width="75">29:14.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">76</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Bradford LYNDAKER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0406597222222222E-2" align="right" width="75">29:23.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">77</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Charles Aka Lanier BENKARD</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0411805555555555E-2" align="right" width="75">29:23.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">78</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Sean BROEDER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0448263888888887E-2" align="right" width="75">29:26.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">79</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Eugene BEYER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0521180555555556E-2" align="right" width="75">29:33.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">80</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Francis CEBEDO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0542824074074074E-2" align="right" width="75">29:34.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">81</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Katherine KING</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0555902777777777E-2" align="right" width="75">29:36.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">82</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Joshua REBOL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0556365740740743E-2" align="right" width="75">29:36.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">83</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Charlie RETTNER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0604976851851853E-2" align="right" width="75">29:40.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">84</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Twain MEIN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0705324074074074E-2" align="right" width="75">29:48.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">85</td>  <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Eliot LOGAN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0784027777777776E-2" align="right" width="75">29:55.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">86</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ken NISHIMURA</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0802199074074074E-2" align="right" width="75">29:57.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">87</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John BRAZIL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0803472222222223E-2" align="right" width="75">29:57.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">88</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Andrew BALL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0904513888888889E-2" align="right" width="75">30:06.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">89</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Irene FRANKLIN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0908912037037038E-2" align="right" width="75">30:06.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">90</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Karen BREMS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0948379629629629E-2" align="right" width="75">30:09.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">91</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Dave HOUSE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.0948495370370371E-2" align="right" width="75">30:09.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">92</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Rene DOMINGUEZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1009143518518517E-2" align="right" width="75">30:15.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">93</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Matthew RODNICK</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1191203703703702E-2" align="right" width="75">30:30.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">94</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mario EURIQUEZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1224189814814817E-2" align="right" width="75">30:33.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">95</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Samuel WILSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1267824074074074E-2" align="right" width="75">30:37.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">96</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ryan BOOTH</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1286689814814814E-2" align="right" width="75">30:39.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">97</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Denin SAHOVIC</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.135277777777778E-2" align="right" width="75">30:44.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">98</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mark LAFORGE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.137013888888889E-2" align="right" width="75">30:46.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">99</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Dean LARSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1428819444444445E-2" align="right" width="75">30:51.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">100</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Laura WEISLO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.152766203703704E-2" align="right" width="75">31:00.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">101</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Joel SCHNEIDER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1528124999999999E-2" align="right" width="75">31:00.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">102</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Teshia CORDIA</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1533449074074076E-2" align="right" width="75">31:00.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">103</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">David KRATTLI</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1606828703703701E-2" align="right" width="75">31:06.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">104</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">William KROLL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1644907407407408E-2" align="right" width="75">31:10.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">105</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Vince CUMMINGS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1662037037037035E-2" align="right" width="75">31:11.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">106</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jason ROLLO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1709027777777778E-2" align="right" width="75">31:15.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">107</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Tobios LOPEZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1748611111111111E-2" align="right" width="75">31:19.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">108</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Roland HSU</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.175428240740741E-2" align="right" width="75">31:19.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">109</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Geoff WILCOX</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1789699074074076E-2" align="right" width="75">31:22.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">110</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Marco TORTONESE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1827546296296296E-2" align="right" width="75">31:25.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">111</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Phillip LESLIE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1871064814814812E-2" align="right" width="75">31:29.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">112</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Peter SCOTT</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.190266203703704E-2" align="right" width="75">31:32.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">113</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jonathan HUNT</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1933333333333332E-2" align="right" width="75">31:35.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">114</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Frank KALCIC</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.1970486111111107E-2" align="right" width="75">31:38.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">115</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Alan RUSSO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2007638888888889E-2" align="right" width="75">31:41.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">116</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Brandon SNOW</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2016203703703704E-2" align="right" width="75">31:42.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">117</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Fred EGLEY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2018981481481483E-2" align="right" width="75">31:42.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">118</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Hector AMORES</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2046064814814813E-2" align="right" width="75">31:44.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">119</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Greg NOVACEK</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2062268518518516E-2" align="right" width="75">31:46.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">120</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Steve COUSE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2075925925925926E-2" align="right" width="75">31:47.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">121</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Pasquale ROMANO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2154976851851849E-2" align="right" width="75">31:54.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">122</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jay KILBY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2183449074074074E-2" align="right" width="75">31:56.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">123</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Tom WERNER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2350810185185185E-2" align="right" width="75">32:11.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">124</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mei XI</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.240162037037037E-2" align="right" width="75">32:15.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">125</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">David KRETZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2437500000000003E-2" align="right" width="75">32:18.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">126</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Emory BALL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2476041666666665E-2" align="right" width="75">32:21.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">127</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Frank SCIOSCIA</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2479282407407406E-2" align="right" width="75">32:22.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">128</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Martin ELZINGRE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.249664351851852E-2" align="right" width="75">32:23.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">129</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Barry Jay BURR</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2547916666666667E-2" align="right" width="75">32:28.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">130</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Paul WIECZOREK</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2668055555555556E-2" align="right" width="75">32:38.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">131</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mike REED</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2722569444444448E-2" align="right" width="75">32:43.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">132</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Chris CRAWFORD</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2783796296296299E-2" align="right" width="75">32:48.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">133</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jay WILLIAMS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2806828703703704E-2" align="right" width="75">32:50.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">134</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Frank ALVAREZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2808680555555554E-2" align="right" width="75">32:50.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">135</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Randy BERTHELD</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.281435185185185E-2" align="right" width="75">32:51.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">136</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jon SWANSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.2955324074074076E-2" align="right" width="75">33:03.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">137</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Christopher LARSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.307615740740741E-2" align="right" width="75">33:13.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">138</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Rob ARTIGO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.317048611111111E-2" align="right" width="75">33:21.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">139</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Eric WONG</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3207060185185185E-2" align="right" width="75">33:25.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">140</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mary ALLEN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3246296296296293E-2" align="right" width="75">33:28.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">141</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jennifer BARLOW</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3383101851851853E-2" align="right" width="75">33:40.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">142</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Donald BETHUNE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3458101851851848E-2" align="right" width="75">33:46.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">143</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mark SEAMAN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3483333333333332E-2" align="right" width="75">33:49.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">144</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Patrick NEELY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3590509259259262E-2" align="right" width="75">33:58.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">145</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Harold RUSSELL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3638541666666665E-2" align="right" width="75">34:02.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">146</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mark CAWEIN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3640856481481481E-2" align="right" width="75">34:02.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">147</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Sterling WATSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.369537037037037E-2" align="right" width="75">34:07.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">148</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jason DE BRETTEVILLE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3729976851851849E-2" align="right" width="75">34:10.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">149</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Bill THAYER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3801388888888889E-2" align="right" width="75">34:16.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">150</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Derek LIU</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.381851851851852E-2" align="right" width="75">34:17.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">151</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Kent GOHEEN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3832870370370369E-2" align="right" width="75">34:19.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">152</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Anthony MERRIETT</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3925462962962964E-2" align="right" width="75">34:27.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">153</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John DE LARIOS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.3989583333333332E-2" align="right" width="75">34:32.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">154</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Eduardo LLACH</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.4006828703703704E-2" align="right" width="75">34:34.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">155</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Scott BROWN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.4268055555555553E-2" align="right" width="75">34:56.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">156</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Alison CHAIKEN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.4329282407407407E-2" align="right" width="75">35:02.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">157</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jeffrey TORBORG</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.4331481481481482E-2" align="right" width="75">35:02.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">158</td>  <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Bob KANE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.4416550925925925E-2" align="right" width="75">35:09.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">159</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John VELCORE JR.</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.4421180555555557E-2" align="right" width="75">35:10.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">160</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Christopher BAUTISTA</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.4765277777777775E-2" align="right" width="75">35:39.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">161</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Chris BLAUFUS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.4942361111111113E-2" align="right" width="75">35:55.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">162</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Joe LONGO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.4978819444444442E-2" align="right" width="75">35:58.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">163</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Gary LIND</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5059143518518515E-2" align="right" width="75">36:05.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">164</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Tim BENGSTON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5066550925925926E-2" align="right" width="75">36:05.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">165</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Joe CAHOON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.507314814814815E-2" align="right" width="75">36:06.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">166</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">David CHEN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5104745370370371E-2" align="right" width="75">36:09.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">167</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Christopher SHEPARD</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5121875000000002E-2" align="right" width="75">36:10.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">168</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Morgan ADAM</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5168402777777779E-2" align="right" width="75">36:14.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">169</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Michael GOKEY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5186111111111114E-2" align="right" width="75">36:16.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">170</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John LEVITT</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5240972222222224E-2" align="right" width="75">36:20.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">171</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mike WHITTIER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5335532407407407E-2" align="right" width="75">36:29.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">172</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Brad DENNEY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5365740740740741E-2" align="right" width="75">36:31.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">173</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Joel LANE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5429398148148149E-2" align="right" width="75">36:37.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">174</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Steve DELEO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5484027777777779E-2" align="right" width="75">36:41.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">175</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ambrose LYONS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5646296296296296E-2" align="right" width="75">36:55.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">176</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Rich LARSEN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5723379629629627E-2" align="right" width="75">37:02.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">177</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Brock LAPORTE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.575300925925926E-2" align="right" width="75">37:05.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">178</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">David TSANG</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5855555555555552E-2" align="right" width="75">37:13.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">179</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Charles KELSO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.5986574074074075E-2" align="right" width="75">37:25.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">180</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jennifer HOLLIBAUGH</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6006597222222223E-2" align="right" width="75">37:27.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">181</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Matthew HOUGH</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6047916666666667E-2" align="right" width="75">37:30.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">182</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Michael AHERN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6090277777777778E-2" align="right" width="75">37:34.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">183</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Victoria DOERR</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6092245370370373E-2" align="right" width="75">37:34.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">184</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Guido SCHWAGER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6313541666666666E-2" align="right" width="75">37:53.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">185</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Tim DEBENEDICTIS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6325462962962964E-2" align="right" width="75">37:54.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">186</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Eugene BERNOSKY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6351620370370369E-2" align="right" width="75">37:56.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">187</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Shandor DAROCZI</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6356250000000001E-2" align="right" width="75">37:57.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">188</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Paul KRUTKO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6562499999999999E-2" align="right" width="75">38:15.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">189</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Richard ALLEN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6607175925925926E-2" align="right" width="75">38:18.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">190</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Marvin SHIEH</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.663136574074074E-2" align="right" width="75">38:21.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">191</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">John HEATON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6653587962962962E-2" align="right" width="75">38:22.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">192</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Andy CLARKE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.6932870370370371E-2" align="right" width="75">38:47.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">193</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ryan ROBERTS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7081712962962964E-2" align="right" width="75">38:59.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">194</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mitchell LINDSAY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7096296296296299E-2" align="right" width="75">39:01.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">195</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Sue FORBES</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7175231481481484E-2" align="right" width="75">39:07.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">196</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Greg WRIGHT</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7268518518518515E-2" align="right" width="75">39:16.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">197</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jamie FURRER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7303472222222222E-2" align="right" width="75">39:19.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">198</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jonathan NULL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7545254629629628E-2" align="right" width="75">39:39.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">199</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Sam MEDRANO</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7577893518518522E-2" align="right" width="75">39:42.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">200</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Frank JESSE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7675810185185185E-2" align="right" width="75">39:51.2</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Francis Cebedo

<table x:str="" style="border-collapse: collapse; width: 284pt;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="379"><col style="width: 42pt;" width="56"> <col style="width: 186pt;" width="248"> <col style="width: 56pt;" width="75"> <tbody><tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">201</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Andrew MOROZOVSKY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7688541666666663E-2" align="right" width="75">39:52.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">202</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Eric TATUM</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.7790856481481482E-2" align="right" width="75">40:01.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">203</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Walter Aka Terry CLARK</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.8040509259259258E-2" align="right" width="75">40:22.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">204</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Greg GOLDSPRING</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.8065162037037041E-2" align="right" width="75">40:24.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">205</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mario MADRIGAL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.8271180555555556E-2" align="right" width="75">40:42.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">206</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Andrew HALE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.8351388888888888E-2" align="right" width="75">40:49.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">207</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Janet WANG</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.8425231481481478E-2" align="right" width="75">40:55.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">208</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Doug HAMILTON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.8548958333333332E-2" align="right" width="75">41:06.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">209</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Eric LENZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.8912037037037038E-2" align="right" width="75">41:38.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">210</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Sergio HERNANDEZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.9025462962962961E-2" align="right" width="75">41:47.8</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">211</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ron PEREZ</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.9104745370370375E-2" align="right" width="75">41:54.7</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">212</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Al WILLIAMS</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.941111111111111E-2" align="right" width="75">42:21.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">213</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Nancy LAROCQUE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.9436574074074073E-2" align="right" width="75">42:23.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">214</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Steve KELLEY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.9717939814814812E-2" align="right" width="75">42:47.6</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">215</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Gary THEOBALD</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.9786342592592593E-2" align="right" width="75">42:53.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">216</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mary ERGINSOY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="2.9910185185185189E-2" align="right" width="75">43:04.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">217</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Bob WIEKOWSKI</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="3.012951388888889E-2" align="right" width="75">43:23.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">218</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Michael DERN</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="3.0230902777777777E-2" align="right" width="75">43:31.9</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">219</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mark FISCHER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="3.0753125000000003E-2" align="right" width="75">44:17.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">220</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Brian KING</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="3.0848611111111108E-2" align="right" width="75">44:25.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">221</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Bob BOWE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="3.2964699074074073E-2" align="right" width="75">47:28.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">222</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Tim MURPHY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="3.6555324074074073E-2" align="right" width="75">52:38.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">223</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Richard PARMENTIER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="3.6608796296296299E-2" align="right" width="75">52:43.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">224</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mark MILLER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="3.8275462962962963E-2" align="right" width="75">55:07.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">225</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Anatole ORLOVSKY</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="3.9039351851851853E-2" align="right" width="75">56:13.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">226</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Kari KIRK</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="4.0497685185185185E-2" align="right" width="75">58:19.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">227</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Steven FRUHWIRTH</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="4.099537037037037E-2" align="right" width="75">59:02.0</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">228</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Les SPENCER</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="4.4665393518518524E-2" align="right" width="75">04:19.1</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">229</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Andreas KADAVANICH</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="4.5989004629629626E-2" align="right" width="75">06:13.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">230</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Randy JOHNSON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="4.6148032407407412E-2" align="right" width="75">06:27.2</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">231</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">David DUTTON</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="4.6405555555555554E-2" align="right" width="75">06:49.4</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">232</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Dolly SANDOVAL</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="4.7955092592592591E-2" align="right" width="75">09:03.3</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">233</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Kris MOORE</td> <td class="xl26" style="width: 56pt;" x:num="5.2574652777777779E-2" align="right" width="75">15:42.5</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Derek CAMPBELL</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Chris CHANG</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Douglas CLARK</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">David CURTIS</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Justin DESPOTAKIS</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Thomas ERGINSOY</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Buen GUIDO</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Larry HANLOCK</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Kevin JORDAN</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Gabrielle KARMON</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Mike KIRK</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Robert LONSKI</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jim PARKER</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Brenda SANTORO</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ram SIVARAMAN</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Ed SMELOFF</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Rod SMITH</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Alison STONE</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Jim TAPPAN</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> <tr style="height: 14.25pt;" height="19"> <td class="xl24" style="height: 14.25pt; width: 42pt;" x:num="" align="right" height="19" width="56">0</td> <td class="xl25" style="width: 186pt;" width="248">Rick WALLACE</td> <td class="xl24" style="width: 56pt;" width="75">DNF</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## sometimerider

francois said:


> 10 Katheryn MATTIS 23:24.7


That quite outstanding result correlates pretty well with this: http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/feb08/geelongwc08/?id=results


----------



## Francis Cebedo

sometimerider said:


> That quite outstanding result correlates pretty well with this: http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/feb08/geelongwc08/?id=results


Yes, we were riding with the best.

http://cyclefreak7.smugmug.com/gallery/4349843_msCkc#255235252_JFdp4-X3-LB

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/200....php?id=/photos/2008/feb08/geelongwc08/epic14

fc


----------

